# VapeCon 2018 - Local Vendor Juice Shootout



## Stosta

*VapeCon 2018 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2018 on the weekend of the 25th and 26th of August at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)

We all have our favourite local juice makers, and this is the place where we get to pit them against each other, where there will be one left standing! With reputations on the line, who will be the last vendor standing?

*Previous Winners:
*
2015: Vapour Mountain - XXX
2016: Paulie's - Grape Taffy
2017: Orion - RY4Sure
*
How does it work?*

Local vendors exhibiting at VapeCon have had the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased* juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2018 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.

*Only 1 vote per person *will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
There are only 10 juices (from 10 different vendors) to be sampled and voted on.
Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent).
The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2018 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead. In addition, the vendor will win a banner advertising package on ECIGSSA.
*
We invite you to the ECIGSSA Stand to have a taste of all these marvelous creations. Vote for your favourite and take part in continuing this great contest!*

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

This is bound to bring some delicious-tasting juices! We have some great vendors entering this year!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JiveshB

Stosta said:


> This is bound to bring some delicious-tasting juices! We have some great vendors entering this year!


Cant wait. These vendors spend thier time to put out good juices. Big ups to all of them

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Stosta !
Am very keen to try these out!


----------



## CultiVape

CultiVape would like to enter a pre-released juice. Definitely a juice that will take you back and stimulate those nostalgic triggers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CultiVape said:


> CultiVape would like to enter a pre-released juice. Definitely a juice that will take you back and stimulate those nostalgic triggers!



Hi @CultiVape 
Thanks for the post

However, the entries are all in already
It was only made available to local vendors that are exhibitors at VapeCon 2018


----------



## daniel craig

@Stosta @Silver Which vendor won the award this year and what flavour was it?


----------



## Spazmanpanic

daniel craig said:


> @Stosta @Silver Which vendor won the award this year and what flavour was it?


I believe it was Orion, cant remember the name of the juice


----------



## daniel craig

Spazmanpanic said:


> I believe it was Orion, cant remember the name of the juice


I have heard the same thing but I still don't know which juice is was.


----------



## Stosta

Sorry guys! I forgot to update this one!!!!





Vaperite 






Vape King (VK Prime)






Orion​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

As for the names of the juices, you'll have to harass the vendors for those. All I got was unlabeled bottles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Stosta said:


> As for the names of the juices, you'll have to harass the vendors for those. All I got was unlabeled bottles!


Let's give it a try:
@Vaperite South Africa

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

@Mike @Paulie


----------



## daniel craig

I'm going to guess that the VK Prime winner was PomCool


----------



## Stosta

daniel craig said:


> I'm going to guess that the VK Prime winner was PomCool


Nope!

All juices that were entered have yet to be released!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Stosta said:


> Nope!
> 
> All juices that were entered have yet to be released!


This is only going to lead to more harassment!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

Stosta said:


> Sorry guys! I forgot to update this one!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 143989
> 
> 
> Vaperite
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143988
> 
> 
> Vape King (VK Prime)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143987
> 
> 
> Orion​



Congrats to Orion on winning. These guys really know their stuff, great juices

Congrats to Vape King and Vaperite as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Stosta What about the winners of the categories e.g. Beverage, Bakery etc?


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> @Stosta What about the winners of the categories e.g. Beverage, Bakery etc?


We don't keep any info on the juices @Hooked , just a straight up competition of which one tastes the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Seems this was the winning juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Schnappie said:


> Seems this was the winning juice!
> View attachment 144023


This looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Schnappie said:


> Seems this was the winning juice!
> View attachment 144023


Thanks for the info.
If Cloud Flavour Labs are involved its definitely a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the info.
> If Cloud Flavour Labs are involved its definitely a winner!


Just noticed that their team have won 3 times in a row. Congrats @Paulie @Mike @Attie @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> We don't keep any info on the juices @Hooked , just a straight up competition of which one tastes the best!



@Stosta All winning juices for *last year* VapeCon *2017* were posted on the forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2017-–-results.t39852/


----------



## daniel craig

Hooked said:


> @Stosta All winning juices for *last year* VapeCon *2017* were posted on the forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2017-–-results.t39852/


That's ECIGSSA awards. A poll is created and members vote.

@Stosta was referring to VapeCon awards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Hooked said:


> @Stosta All winning juices for *last year* VapeCon *2017* were posted on the forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2017-–-results.t39852/


That's not for Vapecon @Hooked, that's the annual best juices as voted by Ecigssa members.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Stosta All winning juices for *last year* VapeCon *2017* were posted on the forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2017-–-results.t39852/



No, @Hooked - that was the ECIGSSA Juice awards. Its a totally different competition run on ECIGSSA voted by members here - in various categories

The VapeCon Local Vendor Juice Shootout is a competition that happens physically at VapeCon itself with just 10 juices. No categories. Just 10 juices and the highest number of votes wins


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> No, @Hooked - that was the ECIGSSA Juice awards. Its a totally different competition run on ECIGSSA voted by members here - in various categories
> 
> The VapeCon Local Vendor Juice Shootout is a competition that happens physically at VapeCon itself with just 10 juices. No categories. Just 10 juices and the highest number of votes wins



@Stosta Ah I see! I thought they were one and the same. So when does the ECIGSSA Juice comp take place?

It's bizarre that the winners haven't come forward and said anything e.g the name of the juice, the flavour profile. It's just crazy! Big secret before VapeCon, yes ... but gosh, when you're a winner then tell us about it! This whole thing just doesn't make sense...says one bewildered vaper out here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Hooked said:


> @Stosta Ah I see! I thought they were one and the same. So when does the ECIGSSA Juice comp take place?
> 
> It's bizarre that the winners haven't come forward and said anything e.g the name of the juice, the flavour profile. It's just crazy! Big secret before VapeCon, yes ... but gosh, when you're a winner then tell us about it! This whole thing just doesn't make sense...says one bewildered vaper out here.



Part of the conditions to enter is that it has to be an unreleased juice. So the juice profiles/names might still be kept secret by the creators until they are ready to release it officially in the market.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I heard the profile of one of the juices in the competition and I can't wait for it to hit the shelves 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Hooked

Oupa said:


> Part of the conditions to enter is that it has to be an unreleased juice. So the juice profiles/names might still be kept secret by the creators until they are ready to release it officially in the market.



@Oupa If I were a vendor, I would be ready to launch my new juice as soon as VapeCon is over. As a vendor and a creator, what's your take on that?

And they could at least post* something* on the forum e.g. a thank you for the comp and approx date of launch - Watch this space! A thank you is decidedly lacking here and after all, it is our forum which has given them bragging rights, thus huge increase in sales, for the next year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I heard the profile of one of the juices in the competition and I can't wait for it to hit the shelves
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



You deserve a Dislike for teasing us @RenaldoRheeder !


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> You deserve a Dislike for teasing us @RenaldoRheeder !



@Hooked - can't risk my friendship with the mixoligist, but I will be tasting it next week when I arrive in SA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - can't risk my friendship with the mixoligist, but I will be tasting it next week when I arrive in SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



So now you tease us even more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

I have allot of mixed feelings about the outcome of the vendor shoot out and i really really want to say why but ile keep my nose in my own business buuuuuuut jah

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> So now you tease us even more!







Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - can't risk my friendship with the mixoligist, but I will be tasting it next week when I arrive in SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I have tasted this before and i am in love. Almost like the previous one but different and something i might just vape all day long. You will surely enjoy it @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------

